# Campgrounds



## Shadow (May 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, we have a trip east coming up and wanted to ask about campgrounds. Will be stopping in Jacksonville and working our way up the east coast. Shirley wants to stop in Savanna Ga. Charleston Sc. and Charlotte Nc. Going to spend a few days each stop. So was just wondering if anyone has a good review of rv parks in or around these areas? Thanks in advance,


----------



## dennis1949 (May 16, 2013)

In Savanna we stayed at Hardeeville campground in Hardeeville S>C>  In Charleston we stayed at OAk Planation.  Would stay there again .


----------



## Shadow (May 16, 2013)

Thank You so much!


----------

